# Hunter survives California forest



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=2...rest-ate-squirrels&fm=home_page&s_cid=queue-3


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Read that- he must have been hurt more than the article aluded to.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I sure hope he had the proper license to shoot those squirrels!!! Most Californians won't take too kindly to that! :grin:


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

Well, he hit his head. If it knocked him out he's got a head injury to deal with. That alone can put the strongest of men in a bad fix.

Is there more to the story? Of course. There always is.


----------

